# Sera Florena???



## pinay_hobbyist (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi, I just want to ask if Sera Florena safe to use? Is it really helpful to aquatic plants? Does this product has a harmful effect to our fishes?

I need help. 

Thanks.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Sera Florena seems to be a trace element mix, but I didn't find any reference to exactly what is in it. It is sold by several aquatic plant supplies on-line stores, so it is most likely an acceptable trace element mix. You still need to add nitrates, phosphates and potassium along with this to have a good fertilizing routine.


----------



## pinay_hobbyist (Sep 10, 2007)

Salamat! (means "thank you")... that would be a big help and a new knowledge for me...


----------

